# 94 740iL transmission



## Nick Andrews (Dec 14, 2008)

Tranny started to jerk a little. Can't find the dip stick for the trans.
Also, I was looking for the tire Jack and wrench and cannot locate those either. Any advice for either would be appreciated.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi

There is no dip stick on the tranny. Fluid level is checked thru a plug in the bottom of the transmission at a specific fluid temperature while running.



After looking it up the answer to where the jack is -- Behind the carpet trim panel below the trunk lid opening. I had to go dig out my old owners manual to find that.


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 9, 2007)

what do you mean by jerk... like bang into gear or while its shifting???


----------



## Nick Andrews (Dec 14, 2008)

*Transmission Jerk*

On a cold morning (i.e. 45 f) in Houston that's cold I backed out of my spot and when I put the shift in Drive it didn't move and then it did with a jerk going off to work everything seemed OK. I have noticed the the transmission is not too smooth when it is automatically going between gears.


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 9, 2007)

its could be just because its cold and it might be just that little bit low on fluid.

does it do it when the car is warm???


----------



## Nick Andrews (Dec 14, 2008)

*Jerky Transmission*

It started a few days ago with the symptoms I mentioned. When the car is warmed up it seems OK, but still jerky when automatically going through the gears.
Can a normal service place (Oil change location i.e NTB, etc) check the transmission fluid or should I take it to the experts?


----------



## Nick Andrews (Dec 14, 2008)

*E-32 or E-38*

I noticed that your handle cites E-32 how can I find out what series mine is? I assumed it was an E-38. It's 1994 740 IL


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

7 series
BMW E23 (1977-1986) 
BMW E32 (1987-1994) 
BMW E38 (1995-2001) 
BMW E65/E66 (2002-2008) 
BMW F01 (2009-present)

1994 E32









1995 E38

















Photos from e-bay


----------



## Nick Andrews (Dec 14, 2008)

*E-32 vs E-38*

The 1st pix looks identical to mine..well so does the second pix.
Thanks for the clarification.
Sure is a joy to drive..


----------

